# Villager Cosplay for AX16



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey, 

So, while out fabric shopping with my friends (they needed a tour guide, and I find myself in DLA too much, so I know where to go,) I made an impromptu decision in the form of buying burlap;  I am going to cosplay as a Villager from New Leaf for a day at Anime Expo.  I normally speak there on the "Do's and Don'ts of Fanfiction Writing" with a friend of mine, so I wanted to use that day to be a villager.  Last year, I was Leone from Akame ga Kill, and the year before, I was Izanami no Okami from Persona 4 (both were pretty uncomfortable to exist in while up on stage on a panel, so this year, I'm all about comfort.)  

Now the question:  I am a girl.  Which do you think is more recognizable from New Leaf?  The boy villager, or the girl villager?  I do crossplay, so I'm comfortable with either one.    Any reference photos you can offer would be a major, major help. 

I've ordered a bug net that I'm going to decorate to look like the first one (red trim), and I'm making a giant bell bag and little bell bags for change.  (The burlap was $1.50 a yard!  I couldn't resist buying a ton of it.)  

Opinions on which villager I should be, and what dress/clothing (besides the #1 shirt) is the most recognizable?  

I can post pictures of my progress in costume making if you guys want to see it.   I can use my real hair for this one, or one of two wigs that I have depending on which version I pick.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 22, 2016)

This took me 4 hours, and it's completely 100% hand sewn.  I poked myself with the needle a few times, so there's blood on this.  I've bled for Animal Crossing.   *L*  
It didn't turn out quite like I wanted it to, but it is lined with dark raspberry red soft denim.  I'll get some more supplies and try for a bigger bag.  


Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

I would go for the classic male villager with an axe. That was not only animal crossing lovers will recognize you, but people who also play Smash. And I mean, since you already bled on the bell bag you could even be the creepy killer villager with blood. But yeah just the normal villager clothes with the 1 shirt and grey shorts, green socks, and blue sneakers. And also be sure to have a souless smile plastered on your face at all times.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm sure you've already looked them up but her are a few of the girl villagers that I thought looked good











and look how cute this Isabelle cosplay is!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 22, 2016)

The pink haired one is definitely the most recognizable girl.... and the blue and yellow rugby dress comes to mind! thats a lot of colors though! or the girl villager with the ponytail on her head and two side ponytails too, that one actually wears the Rugby shirt lol... or the pink flower shirt with the pink haired villager


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm sure that either one you choose will look great.  
I think that animal crossing is getting more popular now that there was a villager in Smash.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

oh my god that girl who cosplays as isabelle. better than isabelle herself tbh. which mayor would get their work done right if they have a secretary like her? o.o


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh my gosh, these are all great!  I've seen these pictures, but I wasn't sure which one to go for.   I have red loafers, so I want to incorporate those somehow.  And also... That's the bug net I ordered!  Haha!  I was going to put red fabric around the edge, too!  

I'm also going to have small styrofoam balls wrapped in white cloth with red exclamation points on them for pit falls.  *eg*


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

I like the Isabelle cosplay the best plus it's super cute! I've also seen couples do Reese and Cyrus and it's super adorable. But if you want to go with recognizable go with the pink haird female or the regular ac boy with a shovel/axe. But anywho, I think whoever you decide on will be fantastic! ^_^ Can't wait to see more of your progress if you post here anyways!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 25, 2016)

*Arrival of the bug net*

My bug net arrived today!  I was in the process of putting this ensemble together to take photos for a kimono group I'm in (we all like the fashion, and it's just a harmless hobby), so when I opened the door, I was wearing this.  I'm pretty sure the mail man was confused. *L*  I was so excited, that I tore it from the box, put it together and snapped a picture.   I'm going to put red fabric around it later by hand.
I work six days a week, so I only get one day off to do what I want.


Spoiler


----------



## Finnian (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm selling at AX, so make sure you show me your COSTUME THERE BECAUSE there are like almost no Animal Crossing cosplayers and it makes me sad. ;v;


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've seen Isabelle more than Villagers. She's likely to be more popular than the players themselves! I think Tortimer would be a good one, kind of tough to make, but still cool!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 31, 2016)

I totally will drop by and see you!   

Here's my bug net progress tonight.  Took me 5 hours from fabric measuring to final hair spraying of the sharpie over the metal to seal it.    The fabric is some good quality red cotton linen I had left over from a stage costume.  I didn't have much of it, so there's a seam where I had to cut a second strip, hem it, and sew it onto the initial strip.  It's really soft, durable fabric.    This is a fully functional sweep net that can still be used to catch butterflies.  I plan on giving this to a younger family member in the far future.  

I ordered the pink dress, so here's hoping it fits when it arrives, (I am not a trim, skinny girl.  I'm not overweight, but I have curves) and if it does, then I'll start painting flowers on it.  

I'm not doing the hat, and I may stick with my own hair if I don't feel like buying a pink wig.  I'm pretty sure the bug net, dress, and shoes will make it clear who I'm supposed to be.  

My family is going to have fun going through my stuff after I die.  "What the hell did your aunt used to do???"  "She was a nerd, a writer, and a cosplayer."  "Oh.  That explains _so_ much."





BUG NET: ACHIEVED!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Apr 4, 2016)

The dress came in today.    It's surprisingly bigger than I'd thought.  I could have easily gone with an L or an XL.  I can cap the sleeves, or leave it.  In all honesty, I like this outfit just as it.  I can start making a flower stencil.  Should I go with the all-over flower look, or the one big flower in the front?  
Please ignore my face and hair.  I just got home from work and I look like 'ew.'


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Jun 18, 2016)

IT IS FINISHED!!!  
I just need my bangs to come in the mail, and I'll be completely done.    I'm using the bangs for my Kaoru Kamiya cosplay, too.  The fact that last year's wig worked was  con miracle that I don't expect a repeat performance from.  (mind the lighting in the photo.  My roommate was home, and I had to stay on my side of the house.)
Look for me at the Smash gathering!  ^^


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Jul 2, 2016)

Finnian said:


> I'm selling at AX, so make sure you show me your COSTUME THERE BECAUSE there are like almost no Animal Crossing cosplayers and it makes me sad. ;v;



I completely forgot until I was on the bus heading home!  I am so sorry!!!  (  I will stop by the artist alley tomorrow.  I was up at Bang Zoom for most of the day and didn't even hit the dealer hall, or the artist alley once.  It was a Bang Zoom/ Gatherings/multiple cosplays day.  I'll be in a different cosplay tomorrow, but here's a picture.  Since my town is a native cherry town, I thought it fitting to try to catch bugs on a cherry tree.  Also, there were only 3 villagers that I saw at the Smash gathering, and 1 Isabelle later on.


----------

